# RIP Jack



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

Jack our male tai beauty passed away last night  No idea what was wrong, he was fine when i checked on him before bed and then when i checked on them just now he was dead  temperatures and everything were fine and the female is as evil and alert as ever so i have no idea why he died, all i can guess is old age as we didnt know how old he was when we got him.. 

RIP Jack, You will be missed


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

So sorry for your loss! R.I.P. Jack!


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

sorry for your loss hunni 
R.I.P jack


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

R.I.P jack


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

aww no..its terrible when it just happens suddenly without warning. RIP jack xx


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

r.i.p jack


----------

